# ATHLON 64 3000+ -Gento

## piomilo

Czy na komputerze z procesorem AMD ATHLON 64 3000+ , 1 GB Ramu, 80 GB dysk będzie działąła najnowsza wersja Gento? Czy bez problemu ten sprzęt pociągnie?

----------

## happ

spokojnie będzie działać

----------

